# H: Beautiful Wave-Theme Eldar Tanks W:$$$



## Swan-of-War (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm taking offers on some beautifully painted Eldar grav tanks, five total. This is a theme I came up with when I first started playing Warhammer and its been fun painting it again. This lot is perfect for a Mechdar or hybrid list - you get to choose your troops and fill in the list as you like.

I bought some of these pre-assembled and some brand new, so at least one has magnetized weapons. Here's the list:

Wave Serpent, magnetized Bright Lances, shuriken catapults
Wave Serpent, Scatter Lasers, shuriken cannon
Wave Serpent, Shuriken Cannons, shuriken catapults
(one of the serpents was built with the flared out engines at the rear, I don't know if they count as star engines or vectored)

Falcon, Eldar Missile Launcher, shuriken catapults
Falcon, Eldar Missile Launcher, shuriken catapults

I'm in need of one last canopy to finish off a Falcon, so if you have one, let me know and I can paint it up or else teach you how (super easy to do). Either way, you will receive the completed model in the sale - I'll buy one off of Ebay if needed. Also, the pic shows some mold lines along the pulse lasers that I've since fixed. I scraped them again after painting and touched them up after shooting these pics.

Sorry for the dark pictures, I'll take some more with my fancy new photo box once the last Falcon is complete. This is a link to my album so you can see some WIP shots and close-ups of the water-theme.
















A WIP SHOT









*Total retail is approx $250 and offers should start there. I don't have a set price in mind, just looking to offer Bartertowners first chance before listing them on Ebay. No "how much?" PMs - if you send me one I'll know that you can't follow directions and will mock you publically.*

*I'll ship internationally save for Italy but prefer US sales. Tracking and insurance are at the buyer's expense. I'm located in Seattle, WA and if you want to trade locally, that's awesome. *

*Paypal is my preferred method of payment but I can be convinced to accept money orders and/or super models. The only thing I'm looking for in trade is the original Apollo Creed gloves/trunks that Carl Weathers wore in Rocky. Hellz yeah*


----------

